# HBO Movie Taking Chance



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

New HBO movie will be on in Feb 21.
*Based on real-life events, Lt. Col. Michael Strobl (Bacon), a volunteer military escort officer, accompanies the body of 19-year-old Marine Chance Phelps back to his hometown of Dubois, Wyoming.*
Saw a preview of this, looks really good and intense.
Taking Chance


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

Agreed -- will definitely be checking this out as well. Bacon :up:


----------

